# للبيع / شاحنه مان 26.460 مع صندوق موديل 2002 رقم العرض12524‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (13 مارس 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنه مان 26.460 مع صندوق 

موديل : 2002

رقم العرض : 12524

المسافه المقطوعه : 960,000 km

القوه : 460 حصان

وقود ديزل

اورو : 3

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

جير بوكس : يدوي

السعر في ميناء الشحن

105 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
**********

********** 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 













​


----------

